# Ogres and the protection thereof



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

What's the best way to protect an Ogre army? I've been casting the higher value Trollguts and Toothcracker, but they tend to get Dispel Scrolled in short order. My main problems are Str4 attacks - my main opponent is a great fan of a unit of 30 Big Uns with BSB and Shaman armed with Choppas and Shields, and they amount of Str4 attacks they hit with makes it very difficult for me to engage them effectively (they either kill all of my Ogres with a couple of casualties and move onto the next unit, or get ground down after being charged by about 20 Ogres and Ironguts). However, occasionally I fight Skaven, who bring a unit of 6 Rat Ogres with Master Moulder, Master-Bred and 2 of the Beastmaster people. The Master-Bred can usually take down 4 or 5 wounds on his own before I can strike, and the others just finish the job with I believe 4 Str5 attacks each. The problem is that either 6+ or no armour followed by a parry simply isn't enough to save the small model count Ogre units, and they don't have the Leadership or static bonus to keep fighting.

I have a Slaughtermaster/Butcher, 12 Ogres with optional Commands, 6 Ironguts (who are the least survivable models in the army, annoyingly - I've had them kill about 10 models in 6 games), 4 Leadbelchers, a Gorger and an Ironblaster, and a lot of money. Best way to go from here in general? And best way to increase my defences?

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Mournfang will go through all of that without much issue: with S4 you'll still have a 3+ save and then have enough attacks to massacre most enemies. 

With orcs the best way to get round choppas is to flank the unit. You don;t need the biggest unit to do it with either: a unit of 6 ogres will do fine as they won't face many S4 attacks turn 1 and when they reform to face you you'll only have S3 to face (and they may always break or fail to reform)... either way you'll be able to bring up a second unit to help smash them once they are S3.

Same with skaven really, except you need the rank bonus: if you disrupt skaven they'll lose their rank bonus and will almost always lose the fight. They'll be steadfast but not have strength in numbers so will be quite likely to break... but yeah, it is easier just to charge with mournfang and massacre those ratty bastards.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

A sneaky tactic I've learnt against skaven is to have a relatively fast cheap unit (unsure if ogre kingdoms have one ie wolves. Etc) and have them front line. Flee as your charge reaction to draw a unit or 2 out and it usually disrupts their line of attack. I find when fighting skaven a flank attack lasts a turn because then your flanking unit gets flanked - blasted skaven! So drawing them out to fight on your terms is number 1 I think. Hope this helps


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> words


So... the answer to all my 99 problems are Mournfangs? Sweet.

As a long-time 40k player, the whole Steadfast/flanking mechanics are unknown to me, I'll certainly give them a try.

Thanks,

Midnight


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

lol, yeah, mournfang are the answer to most questions... except possibly what to answer other mournfang with.

I got a bit bored with mine: they are an easy counter to almost everything if you can keep them on the board (their ld is crap and they often outrun the general/BSB). Other then that I often use a hoard of bulls: its overkill for most things but it'll go through pretty much anything not T6 or 1+ save (but as always magic is hugely helpful).


----------

